# Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. November 2010)

*Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe


----------



## Naennon (22. November 2010)

*Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

hässlich wie die nacht...


----------



## The_Schroeder (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*



Naennon schrieb:


> hässlich wie die nacht...


Und ich dachte ich sei der einzige der beim Anblick dieses "Dings" einen Schreck bekommen hat 

Einer eine Ahnung in wieweit sich die Halterung bzw der Lochabstand zum 1156 Sockel ändert?,..theoretisch könnten sie ja den selben Lochabstand nehmen oder?


----------



## SaxonyHK (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Lochabstand ist bei 1156 und 1155 gleich. So stehts zumindest im Artikel.
Zum CPU-Kühler, hässlich ist für das Teil noch untertrieben und einen Lüfter meiner Wahl könnte ich auch nicht verwenden, das Teil ist Schrott.


----------



## Ossiracer (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Zitat: "da die Montagelöcher den gleichen Abstand wie bei Sockel-1156-Platinen haben"
Schaut aber ziemlich sch.. aus o.o


----------



## hanfi104 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

pot hässlich
lieber ein freezer 7


----------



## SaxonyHK (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Da fragt man sich doch welcher ganz offensichtlich völlig überbezahlte Designer sich diesen Müll ausgedacht hat.


----------



## Shi (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Urhässlich! Wer will schon solch ein Ekzem im Rechner haben?


----------



## Ahab (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Boah das ist ja wirklich furchtbar...


----------



## Mr__47 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Also, wenn man durch diese Bauweise nicht den Verschnitt bei anderen Modellen reduzieren konnte, dann weiß ich nciht wie man auf so ne Form kommt


----------



## Ich 15 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Jetzt ist Zalman laut und hässlich


----------



## tripod (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

bis jetzt waren die kühler wenigstens nur laut(was mich nicht im geringsten gestört hätte)... nun aber auch noch hässlich 

aber wenn er die leistung bringt, kann man ihn ja in nem case ohne window trotzdem unterbringen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Ich kann mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen, dass ein Kühler "die leistung bringt", der einen kleinen Lüfter und wenig Oberfläche hat und dann auch noch möglichst viel dieser Oberfläche im Windschatten hinter der Lüfternarbe versteckt, anstatt sie im Bereich maximaler Strömung am Rand zu positionieren.
Werten wir das "Design" mal als eine gute Botschaft bezüglich der realen Verlustleistung von SB


----------



## namoet (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

was ist nur aus zalman geworden?


----------



## 4clocker (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Wenn ein Kühler Kacke aussieht dann der!
Ein Test mit dem Zalman gegen den Intel Boxed Kühler wäre interessant, welcher ist schlechter


----------



## Megael (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Zwei Seiten und keiner dabei, der dem irgendetwas abgewinnen kann. 

Ich schließe mich soweit dann der ganz herrschenden Meinung an: Der sieht nicht aus. Am besten gleich zu den "Die größten IT-Fails" eintragen^^


----------



## amdfreak (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Nach dem HAF X NVidia Edition jetzt noch das... Da sind die Designer zurzeit besonders kreativ!
Wer will schon so was kaufen, wenns für 5€ mehr schon einen Spitzenkühler von Scythe gibt ?

2800RPM, nein also wirklich ! Meine Ohren haben sich immer noch nicht von den 2800 des CNPS9700 erholt, und jetzt macht Zalman einen noch schlechteren Kühler, der genauso laut ist


----------



## The_Schroeder (22. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> Werten wir das "Design" mal als eine gute Botschaft bezüglich der realen Verlustleistung von SB


Meinst du damit das SB praktisch keine hat ? 
Wenn Zalman inzwischen so hässliche(schlechte?) Kühler raushaut, vllt sollt ich mal anfragen ob ich mal einen designen darf


----------



## VVeisserRabe (23. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Ich denk der is sicher lauter als die angegebenen 32db(a)


----------



## GTA 3 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS5X: CPU-Kühler mit Sandy-Bridge-Freigabe*

Test mit dem Boxedkühler wäre mal wirklich was gutes!!!


----------

